# big cedar studio



## jjking42 (Feb 7, 2008)

i have a family of five
Should i try to book two studios at big cedar or just book a two bedroom at one of the many other gold crown resorts in branson


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's a good picture of the Big Cedar studio (not my pictures):

http://family.webshots.com/photo/2450645920066211774rLnvTd

It is basically a long sized motel room with a small kitchenette on the side and a bathroom.  It does have a nice small balcony.  You would have a king size bed and a fold-out couch with no privacy.  

I don't think I would want to spend a week in that with a family of 5.  Also, the units are spread out at Big Cedar, you would want to make sure they were located near each other.  If you get two studios, it may work, but the table is kind of small, if you were planning on dining in or playing games together.  

Scott


----------



## JLB (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow!  R U coming to see me?  To visit the Margaritaville Dock?  To ride on the BTSRN?  To play golf?

The cockles of my heart are warm.   

Tough call, but, as nice as BCWC is, if it was me and mine, we'd get a large unit in another resort.  Most are very nice, some very nicer.

You can probably get a 3-bedroom somewhere.

What's on the list of options?


----------



## brucecz (Feb 7, 2008)

What time of the year and are you II or RCI weeks,  RCI Points, etc?
Bruce  



jjking42 said:


> i have a family of five
> Should i try to book two studios at big cedar or just book a two bedroom at one of the many other gold crown resorts in branson


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 9, 2008)

we were originall booked for a two bedroom for 3/15/2008.
I canceled that week and booked manhatten club instead for july 2008.

I then booked hgvc international for 3/15/2008.

The air fare is killing me so i need to make one of these a driving vacation.

I cant get the 2 beroom back .

so i can get 2 studios in march or 2 studios in July.

or i bite the bullet drive to orlando and fly to NYC.

Trading with rci weeks


----------



## brucecz (Feb 9, 2008)

There will be a lot more going on in Branson in July than in March, but it may be hot.  But seeing that you are from Texas the heat should not be a problem.

We used some of our Bluegreen ownership points  with Bluegreen for 2 Big Cedar studio units for Memorial week.

Bruce   



jjking42 said:


> we were originall booked for a two bedroom for 3/15/2008.
> I canceled that week and booked manhatten club instead for july 2008.
> 
> I then booked hgvc international for 3/15/2008.
> ...


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 9, 2008)

If you are considering 2 studio units, you may be better off with a 1br instead.

And, you may want to do a direct exchange with a Bluegreen owner.   Or, even rent one.  That's a much better way to get exactly what you want.


----------



## JLB (Feb 9, 2008)

Has another Branson resort been dropped from consideration?


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 10, 2008)

brucecz said:


> There will be a lot more going on in Branson in July than in March, but it may be hot.  But seeing that you are from Texas the heat should not be a problem.
> 
> We used some of our Bluegreen ownership points  with Bluegreen for 2 Big Cedar studio units for Memorial week.
> 
> Bruce



Branson is actuually cool compared to texas in July. We like colorado, ozarks, florida Panhandle in summers


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 10, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> If you are considering 2 studio units, you may be better off with a 1br instead.
> 
> And, you may want to do a direct exchange with a Bluegreen owner.   Or, even rent one.  That's a much better way to get exactly what you want.



Can we but a family of in a one bedroom ?


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 10, 2008)

duplicate post
i dont how i did this


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 10, 2008)

duplicate post


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 10, 2008)

here are my other options
family of 5 kids boys 12,11 girl 8
we like silver dollar city and the lake.
We dont golf 


     Escapes! to Stonebridge Village  (#3402) 
Reeds Springs, MO  65737, USA 

Available Unit Size:  2 - 2 
Check-in Date Range:  08/02/2008 - 08/08/2008 


      Palace View by Spinnaker  (#4067) 
Branson, MO  65616, USA 

Available Unit Size:  2 - 2 
Check-in Date Range:  06/28/2008 - 08/02/2008 


      Wyndham Branson  (#3294) 
Branson, MO  65616, USA 

Available Unit Size:  2 - 2 
Check-in Date Range:  07/26/2008 - 08/08/2008 


      French Quarter  (#5824) 
Branson, MO  65616, USA 

Available Unit Size:  2 - 3 
Check-in Date Range:  07/05/2008 - 08/02/2008 

      Silverleaf's Holiday Hills  (#1004) 
Branson, MO  65616, USA 

Available Unit Size:  1 - 2 
Check-in Date Range:  06/27/2008 - 08/08/2008 

      Silverleaf's Ozark Mountain Resort  (#0741) 
Kimberling City, MO  65686, USA 

Available Unit Size:  2 - 2 
Check-in Date Range:  06/27/2008 - 08/08/2008 


      The Colonnade  (#3992) 
Branson, MO  65616, USA 

Available Unit Size:  2 - 2 
Check-in Date Range:  06/28/2008 - 08/02/2008 


      Branson Yacht Club at Rock Lane  (#4058) 
Branson, MO  65616, USA 

Available Unit Size:  2 - 2 
Check-in Date Range:  07/05/2008 - 07/19/2008 


      Roark Vacation Resort  (#5125) 
Branson, MO  65616, USA 

Available Unit Size:  2 - 2 
Check-in Date Range:  06/28/2008 - 08/03/2008 


      Pointe Royale Village & Country Club  (#1901) 
Branson, MO  65616, USA 

Available Unit Size:  2 - 2 
Check-in Date:  08/02/2008   

      Royal Aloha Branson at Eagles Nest  (#6492) 
Branson, MO  65616, USA 

Available Unit Size:  2 - 2 
Check-in Date Range:  07/07/2008 - 08/04/2008 


      Surrey Vacation Resort/Carriage Place  (#4073) 
Branson, MO  65616, USA 

Available Unit Size:  2 - 2 
Check-in Date Range:  06/28/2008 - 08/02/2008 


      Kimberling Inn Resort & Vacation Club  (#0335) 
Kimberling City, MO  65686, USA 

Available Unit Size:  1 - 2 
Check-in Date Range:  06/28/2008 - 08/02/2008 


      Surrey Vacation Resort  (#3283) 
Branson, MO  65616, USA 

Available Unit Size:  2 - 3 
Check-in Date Range:  06/28/2008 - 08/02/2008 


      Westgate Branson Woods  (#3689) 
Branson, MO  65616, USA 

Available Unit Size:  2 - 2 
Check-in Date Range:  07/12/2008 - 08/03/2008[/QUOTE]


----------



## brucecz (Feb 10, 2008)

I suggest you email JLB for his advice as he knows Branson timeshares as well as anyone.

Bruce


----------



## JLB (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow!  Can you post your other options . . . again?   

That 3-bedroom at French Quarter would be nice.  It's at the end of the strip nearest SDC, and across the street from Celebration City.  Easy Walk to Olive Garden.  IHOP, Golden Corral, Cracker Barrel, Red Lobster and MacFarlands nearby.

Escapes at Stonebridge is nice and in an upscale gated golf community (where I golf and work).  On 76 West near SDC.

Wyndham is nice.

Branson Yacht Club is nice and on the lake.  Best dam view on the lake.  Just down Indian Point Road from SDC.  On-site marina, boat/jet ski rental, swimming and fishing.  Sounds like a good place for you.  They share activities with Westgate Branson Woods, like the buffet/show preview night.  And they share privileges at Stonebridge.

Ozark Mountain Resort is nearest me, and the Margaritaville Dock.  It is on the lake but units are not near the lake and/or don't have a lake view.

Point Royale is a gated golf community, next to Wyndham Meadows.  You never know what you might get there.  it might be a condo and it might be a patio home with five bedrooms and a two-car garage!

Others are nice, but those sorta trump them, especially since y'all don't golf.


----------



## geekette (Feb 11, 2008)

> here are my other options
> family of 5 kids boys 12,11 girl 8
> we like silver dollar city and the lake.
> We dont golf



We stayed at Ozark Mountain, in a Presidential unit.  Last I knew, Friday check-ins were Pres.  Pressies are large and plush.  

This resort is near SDC and on the lake.  There are canoes, paddle boats and ... some other kinda boat you can use there.  They were free when we were there.

as it's a Silverleaf, you can take your doggie, and there are a zillion activities onsite.

The Pres units are very near the outdoor pool and mini-golf and very near the lake, tho you would not want to walk up that hill when you're done.  

the indoor hot tub and exercise facility were in poor shape when we were there a couple years ago.  That may have changed.  Only mention it in case you care!  The Pres' have 2 jetted tubs.  

JLB is near this one, and he likes the fried chicken that the nearby grocery store makes


----------



## JLB (Feb 11, 2008)

A totally accurate post, and we have even entertained doggies staying at OMR, on the Margaritaville Dock.  Mostly city dogs needing the lake time, with their city families, needing the lake time.  

One such family realized that once they got to the Margaritaville Dock that they knew the family that owns the house and dock next door, as a lake place, and that the son went to school with one of the kids from that house, and that they had been here before, at that house and dock.  We wore their dog out really fast!!!  Fat city dog!!! 

The last OMR guest we got together with was to golf at Ledgestone.  I picked him up and we golfed while Mom and the kids went to the pool at OMR. 

Don't forget the fried chicken.  



geekette said:


> We stayed at Ozark Mountain, in a Presidential unit.  Last I knew, Friday check-ins were Pres.  Pressies are large and plush.
> 
> This resort is near SDC and on the lake.  There are canoes, paddle boats and ... some other kinda boat you can use there.  They were free when we were there.
> 
> ...


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 11, 2008)

JLB said:


> Wow!  Can you post your other options . . . again?
> 
> That 3-bedroom at French Quarter would be nice.  It's at the end of the strip nearest SDC, and across the street from Celebration City.  Easy Walk to Olive Garden.  IHOP, Golden Corral, Cracker Barrel, Red Lobster and MacFarlands nearby.
> 
> ...



Thanks
i deleted the duplicate posts.


----------



## JLB (Feb 16, 2008)

There have been some July 1-bedrooms posted OT yesterday and today, even a 4th of July one:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/search.php?searchid=372101

It takes 15 posts to view Ex Ops on TS4Ms (for free), but there are a few very diligent searchers, with 2-4 pages each day.


----------

